
Slovenia calls an official end to its coronavirus epidemic - okasaki
https://www.euractiv.com/section/coronavirus/news/slovenia-calls-an-official-end-to-its-coronavirus-epidemic/
======
nikolay
> People now arriving in Slovenia from other European Union states will no
> longer be obliged to go into a quarantine for at least seven days as was the
> case from early April, the government said in a statement.

So, they want it back?

